

The technology behind Tweetrad.io - wsbail29

http://tweetrad.io/blog/2009/11/05/tweetradio_technology.html<p>A couple of folks asked how tweetrad.io works behind the scenes (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=920610).  Here's a little write-up on our technology and some of the choices we made while developing it.
======
sant0sk1
> _We also found that OS X’s say command provided somewhat more natural
> sounding voices. Our solution was to run the conversion processes on a
> cluster of several OS X boxes running at our homes._

That is awesome! If you ever want to free up those OS X boxes I recommend a
couple of Mac Minis hosted at <http://www.macminicolo.net/>

~~~
wsbail29
thanks for the tip...I'll look into this!

------
wsbail29
[http://tweetrad.io/blog/2009/11/05/tweetradio_technology.htm...](http://tweetrad.io/blog/2009/11/05/tweetradio_technology.html)

